

IM Status-- How You should Use It - cssndrx
http://lifehacker.com/5819017/im-status-how-should-you-use-it

======
afhof
Why doesn't Lifehacker's page degrade gracefully if Javascript isn't present?

------
avree
Why is Lifehacker telling me how to use my IM statuses?

